# Good bye to a friend



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

At 8pm we said goodbye to our 15yr8m boxer Ella who has been with from 8 weeks old. It feels like my heart is going to split in two.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss just try to remember the good times and the pleasure given


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear I know just how it feels, I am so sorry to hear your news..........bless Ella run free at Rainbow Bridge, until the day you all meet up again..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its the time we hate about owning our beloved dogs the day we have to part with them.
Ella is running free now at Rainbow Bridge.
Love to you xx


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news, its really heartbreaking isn't it. I know just how you feel and you have my sympathy.

Night Ella.


----------



## JANETB (Oct 20, 2009)

*Sorry for your Loss*

SanDel....

Someone sent this little verse when one of my dogs died and I found it sad but comforting... 
I am typing this with a heavy heart as it brings back so many memories, though the pain does ease the loss never goes........

*If I should grow frail*

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain does keep me from my sleep
Then will you do what must be done 
for this - the last battle - can't be won

You will be sad I understand
But don't let grief then stay your hand
For on this day, more than the rest
Your love and friendship must stand the test

We have had so many happy years
You wouldn't want me to suffer so
When the times comes, please, let me go

Take me to where my needs they'll tend
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me
Although my tail its last has waved
From pain and suffering I have been saved

Don't grieve that it must now be you
Who has to decide this thing to do
We've been so close - we two - these years
Don't let you heart hold any tears


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very very sorry for your sad loss.
We lost our Bramble last year at Fourteen and we still miss her.

15 yrs 8 months is a fantastic age, and just shows how ell loved and cared for she was.

Take care.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news its always sad when ones best pal passes over. We've had two in close succession last year ,thinking of you. Run free Ella over Rainbow Bridge
Rich and Lin


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all so much. The brain said it was the right thing todo, but you try telling the heart that. We had her put to sleep in a vets just up from camping Almafra, and he was very good and kind, we now have to wait for the ashes to take her home.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news. 

It is really hard isn't it. We had to let our old girl go (same age as yours) just before Christmas. 

We still think about her every day, and shed a few tears every so often.

I know just what you mean about your brain telling you one thing, but your heart saying something else. 

Take care


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sandel,

So sorry to hear about your old pal Ella. Almost 16 years, and a member of your family since puppyhood. Amazing.

It's nearly three years since our wee Bobbie went, and even now, every time we put scraps in the bin, we think of him, because they would normally have been his. 

We had him from six weeks too, and he went at the same age as your Ella.

Before senility set in, he was nicer to Rita and I, than a few humans we can think of. :wink: 

Time will heal. Keep those memories close to your heart.

Commiserations, 

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Ella, 16 is a good innings. Think of all the good times.Our Retriever is 16 next month so we are waiting for the enevitable, however it wont be easy when the time comes.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know just how your feeling right now. We lost our 16 year old lab a few months ago and it was heartbreaking. She was such a big part of our lives. I am consoled by the fact that she had a wonderful life and I'm sure Ella did too. There will be so many happy memories for you to look back on.
Run free at The Bridge Ella.
Lesley


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

A post like this always makes me think of the dogs I have lost and brings both a smile and a tear.

Think of the great 16 years you had together and all the good times.

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ella*

16 is a grand age, 16 years of happy times.

Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 
All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge.

Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 
Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep.

Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 
Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love.

Russell


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

My dog is old and im dreading the day i will experience what you are at this moment,better to have loved and lost than never loved atall. Take care your dog was lucky to have owners like you.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Like others have said our pets bring us so much joy that it breaks our heart when they sadly have to go.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would just like to say thati if Ella could say "Thank You" she would.

Deepest sympathy for your loss.

Pat


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news.
I am 6ft 3 and 18 stone and dont usually get upset when humans pass over but doggies are a different matter.

When our labby had to be put to rest 5 yrs ago i held back the tears as much as i could. We took him to a per crematorium. As we left we had to walk past a garden of remeberance and there was a headstone with the words "Rocky wait for me son" That was enough to start the tears rolling.

Our thoughts are with you.

Phill and Pauline


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so sorry.She must have been muched loved.R.I.P Ella.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Ella is running FREE now. It is hard for you now but at least you know you did your best for Ella.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that, I know just what you are going through, it will be a year next month since we lost our old dog Rusty he was around 19 years old

not a day goes by without thinking of him, your Ella had a lovely life with you so remember all the good times as we did with Rusty

RIP Ella--Run Free at the Bridge-----


Anne


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Ella. I know what you are going through - we had to put our much loved Jack Russell to sleep in January. Run free sweet Ella.
Sharon


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Years ago when I was in the vets surgery with my elderly sick dog and I was told that that the time had come to 'let him go'...at the very moment she said that my dog turned round and stuck his head in between my knees as though to say "oh my God." The memory brings tears to my eyes even now. I stayed with him and it was simply heartbreaking to see the life got out of him. He is buried in my back garden. Bless you Max.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Once again thank you all. We have been fulltimers now for going on 6 years so that makes it hard because you could always see her in the m/h.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ella, it is hard isn't it! Just try to remember all the love and fun you shared, it will get easier.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we are so sorry to hear of your loss, it never gets easy as they are part of our lives, and if you talk to people that have never had a dog they cannot understand how we feel ? the love n loyalty they give is hard to explain, look back at the life you had together and remember the good times. when you feel you can look for a dog there are a lot that need the love you gave, and you will get that love back again. and an empty space will be filled again?? june


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss. Although you know you have done the kindest thing, it still hurts so much.

I found that getting the ashes back was a kind of comfort. Strange lot aren't we?

Run free at the Bridge little one.

Sue


----------

